# Can't mount a partition



## tamazero (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all.

I cloned an old physical disk to a raw file and I want to mount the data partition from freebsd FreeBSD to see the content of a partition. This is the partition list:

```
[CMD]gpart show ada1[/CMD]
=>        0  156301488  ada1  BSD  (74G)
          0         16        - free -  (8.0k)
         16     131072     1  freebsd-ufs  (64M)
     131088         16        - free -  (8.0k)
     131104    1048576     2  !0  (512M)
    1179680         16        - free -  (8.0k)
    1179696     131072     4  freebsd-ufs  (64M)
    1310768         16        - free -  (8.0k)
    1310784    1048576     5  !0  (512M)
    2359360         16        - free -  (8.0k)
    2359376    8388608     6  !0  (4.0G)
   10747984         16        - free -  (8.0k)
   10748000  145553488     7  freebsd-ufs  (69G)
```
If I try to mount the partition with [CMD=root@freebsd:/root #]mount /dev/ada1p7 /data/[/CMD] I got this error:

```
mount: /dev/ada1p7: No such file or directory
```

Can you help me?

Best regards.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 2, 2013)

The "p" notation is only used for GPT partitions.  But that disk is an old "dangerously dedicated" format, with only FreeBSD partitions.  The name notation for them is a single letter.  That one would be ada1g (I think, because "c" is skipped).  See what names are shown with `ls /dev/ada1*`.


----------

